

An interview with Seymour Hersh - cgoodmac
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2015/05/seymour_hersh_interview_on_his_bin_laden_story_the_new_yorker_journalism.single.html

======
mark_l_watson
Wow. That was interesting :-)

I had no idea that Hersh was so crusty. I have enjoyed his writing for years.

And of course US publications have an Americana bias. I heard the authors of
Dollarification talk a few years ago and they said that just a few
corporations owned the media outlets that most people in the U.S. get their
news from. Of course news will have a pro power slant.

